# N86 - eBay



## JoeSoap (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,

Just a quick question. If I buy a Nokia N86 or any phone from eBay but the seller is living in Hong Kong, Singapore or China will it work in Ireland, Uk or Europe? The phone would be unlocked.

Thanks


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Email the eBay seller and ask that question. Look at the right hand top of the page and click on 'Ask the seller a question'. Make sure that you tick the box at the bottom to send a copy of the question to yourself as well. That way you have the original question and the answer just in case yoiu need to refer to Ebay.


----------

